# What Caterpillar is this?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It looks a lot likè an Indian Meal Moth catepillar except it's darker.

Indian Meal Moths often come in packages of "organic" human treats.You can see a sediment at the bottom of the bag.

Where are you in general?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I concur with @Nik333 and add that it looks like your caterpillars have reached maturity and are getting ready to spin cocoons and turn into moths.

You have some grain or grain-derived stuff, somewhere nearby that's got them in there, and I'd have a good look at see what you can find.

There are other moths that look a lot like that, too, including the "clothes moths" that go after woolens and leather. Check your clothes closet too.

And, where are you? Might help with an ID. City/county and state/province is sufficient.


----------



## Thelena28 (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi, thank you, I am in Philadelphia, PA. and in the city part of Philadelphia. I just started to see them, well my cat actually noticed and showed me, lol. This one was in my hallway under my rug, I dont have any food in the hall, but I do have a closet (with clothes) right across from where he was that I just fixed up for my daughter, I see moths outside at night mainly if the lights are on. Man, last year it was weird skinny little beetles everywhere and now its these...


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Thelena28 said:


> Hi, thank you, I am in Philadelphia, PA. and in the city part of Philadelphia. I just started to see them, well my cat actually noticed and showed me, lol. This one was in my hallway under my rug, I dont have any food in the hall, but I do have a closet (with clothes) right across from where he was that I just fixed up for my daughter, I see moths outside at night mainly if the lights are on. Man, last year it was weird skinny little beetles everywhere and now its these...


nice to meet you!

Sounds like you might have a bug situation. (Or "pozzie" as they say in Australia.)

What year vintage is your house? 

Moths outside usually aren't that big a deal. It's the ones inside that can be problematic. I'd check the closet immediately and look at any woolen garments in it for holes. Business suits, sweaters, socks, and lots of other stuff are made of wool or have wool in them. Moth holes are small; a heavy infestation can make a garment look like someone blasted it with a shotgun.

The moths aren't what eat the clothes, it's their caterpillars.

If you've got wool garments, and no moths HOORAY! Keep it that way by going to the store and getting moth balls, cakes, or flakes to put in the closet. 

If your closet is lined with red cedar, you shouldn't have any moths in it.

Look really closely in any stored grain stuff, particularly things that haven't been looked at for a while. If there's grain moths, you'll find the little wormy caterpillars in there. Also look at bird seed, etc. Or even lawn grass seed.

Ask any further questions you want, we're here to help. :vs_cool:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Something as simple as a small plastic bag of organic sunflower seeds can have the Indian Meal Moth. You see silk & frass. (Poop)

There is a darker Oak moth catepillar, too.


----------

